# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  مسلسلات رمضان 2009..

## غسان

_قائمة بالمسلسلات التي سيتم عرضها في شهر رمضان المبارك 2009._


*المسلسلات المصرية*



*مسلسل: أبو ضحكة جنان 2009*

_ملخص القصة: قصة حياة الفنان الكبير اسماعيل ياسين الذي بدأ مطربا في السويس وانطلق كممثل مصر الكوميدي الاول_
_بطولة: أشرف عبدالباقى بدور اسماعيل ياسين_
_أحمد راتب بدور محمود المليجي_
_سمير غانم بدور نجيب الريحاني_
_عصام كفافى بدور يوسف شاهين_


*مسلسل: أدهم الشرقاوي (II) 2009*

_ملخص القصة: شاب صغير السن يقرر أن يرفع الظلم عن أهل قريتة ويقع فى حب بنت ريفية بسيطة_
_بطولة: سمير صبرى_
_عادل شعبان_
_نسرين الإمام_
_دوللى شاهين_


*مسلسل: أفراح إبليس 2009*

_ملخص القصة: تدور أحداث المسلسل حول رجل أعمال من الصعيد وتربطه علاقة قوية بأحد الشخصيات المهمة في القاهرة فتوجد بينهم مصالح مشتركة ولوجود هذه المصالح يحصل رجل الأعمال على دعم قوي مما يسهل عمل مصنح حديد وصلب ثم يصبح هو المسؤل الوحيد عن الحديد ._
_بطولة: جمال سليمان_
_عبلة كامل_
_محمود الجندى_
_أحمد سعيد عبدالغنى_
_ريهام عبدالغفور_


*مسلسل: الأدهم 2009*

_ملخص القصة: تدور أحداث المسلسل حول رجل أعمال يتزوج من خادمة وينجب منها ولدا وبعدها يتوفى رجل الأعمال وترفض الأسرة الأعتراف بالولد._
_بطولة: دلال عبدالعزيز_
_سيرين عبدالنور_
_ريهام عبدالغفور_
_محمود الجندى_


*مسلسل: الباطنية (II) 2009*

_بطولة: صلاح السعدنى_
_سامى العدل_
_غادة عبدالرازق_
_ميمى جمال_
_لوسى_


*مسلسل: البوابة الثانية*

_ملخص القصة: تدور أحداث المسلسل حول دكتوره في الجامعة لديهاأبن أثناء قيامه برحلة في سيناء مع أصدقائه يتم أعتقاله داخل السجون الأسرائلية فتكتشف الدكتوره ذلك وتبدأفي عملية البحث عنه ومحاوله إخراجه من المعتقل._
_بطولة: نبيلة عبيد_
_هشام عبدالحميد_
_احمد ماهر_
_كارمن لبس_


*مسلسل: الرحايا 2009*

_ملخص القصة: دور أحداث المسلسل حول رجل يمتلك المال والسلطة يدعى محمد أبو دياب “نور الشريف” محبوب من أهل بلدته الذين يعيشون تحت إمرته لكنه يتعرض للغدر من أقرب الناس إليه._
_بطولة: نور الشريف_
_سوسن بدر_
_شيرين_
_احمد صلاح السعدني_


*مسلسل: العمدة هانم 2009*

_ملخص القصة: تدور أحداث المسلسل حول عمدة يحارب كل شئ يساهم في تقدم قريته أو تقدم أبناء القرية فترفض زوجته أسلوب زوجها فتسعى إلى تقدم القرية فتقوم بترشيح نفسها لمنصب العمدية أمام زوجها وتنجح لكي تبدأفي إدارة شئون الناس_
_بطولة: صابرين_
_أحمد راتب_
_أحمد بدير_


*مسلسل: المصراوية 2 – 2009*

_بطولة: ممدوح عبدالعليم_
_ميس حمدان_
_وائل نور_


*مسلسل: بشرى سارة*

_ملخص القصة: تدور أحداث المسلسل حول مدرسة مصرية سافرت للعمل في الخليج لسنوات طويلة وبعد فترة طويله حوالي 20 عاما قررت العودة إلى بلدها ولكن تفاجئت بتغيرات كثيرة في سلوك المواطنين فدخلت في مشاكل عديده من روجعها_
_بطولة: ميرفت أمين_
_عايدة رياض_
_رجاء الجداوى_


*مسلسل: تاجر السعاده 2009*

_ملخص القصة: تدور أحداث المسلسل حول الشيخ مصباح (خالد صالح) يعمل عواد يعتمدون أهل حارته عليه في حل مشاكلهم برغم أنه كفيف_
_بطولة: خالد صالح_
_هالة فاخر_


*مسلسل: جنة إبليس 2009*

_بطولة: نور_
_شريف سلامة_
_حسن حسنى_


*مسلسل: جنة ونار 2009*

_بطولة: تيسير فهمى_
_رزان مغربي_
_لقاء سويدان_
_يوسف شعبان_


*مسلسل: حرب الجواسيس 2009*

_ملخص القصة: تدور أحداث المسلسل حول محاوله تجنيد فتاه تدعى سامية فهمي (منة شلبي) لصالح المخابرات الأسرائيلية ولكن يحدث العكس وتبلغ المخابرات المصرية وتقوم بالتعاون معهم_
_بطولة: منة شلبى_
_هشام سليم_
_باسم ياخور_


*مسلسل: قاتل بلا أجر 2009*

_ملخص القصة: تدور أحداث المسلسل حول وكيل نيابة (فاروق الفيشاوي) وطبيب مهاجر ومتزوج من إنجليزية فيحدث تعارف بين وكيل النيابة والطبيب في حادث مؤلم فيحدث بينهم صداقة قوية_
_بطولة: فاروق الفيشاوى_
_حسين فهمى_
_لقاء سويدان_
_منة فضالي_


*مسلسل: قوت القلوب 2009*

_بطولة: سهير رمزى_
_لبنى عبدالعزيز_


*مسلسل: ليالي 2009*

_ملخص القصة: تدور أحداث المسلسل حول طالبة بكلية صيدلة تتورط في أن تتدلي بشهادة باطلة في قضية فساد تحت ضغط من والدها الذي يعشق المال بشكل كبير، ولكنها ترفض وتترك ولدها وتدخل في صرعات كثيرة بسبب هذه القضية_
_بطولة: زينة بدور ليالي_
_سوسن بدر_
_عزت أبو عوف_


*مسلسل: متخافوش 2009*

_ملخص القصة: تدور أحداث المسلسل حول مذيع (نور الشريف) صاحب محطة الشعلة المصرية وجريدة ، صاحب مبادئ يقدم برنامج سياسيا يكشف فية عن أوضاع سلبية في المجتمع المصري والعربي_
_بطولة: نور الشريف بدور مكرم_
_منى عبدالغنى_
_مي نور الشريف_
_رجاء الجداوى_


*مسلسل: هانم بنت باشا 2009*

_ملخص القصة: تدور أحداث المسلسل حول فتاة يموت والدها ويترك لها أخوتها الأضغر منها وتكون هي المسؤلة عنهم مسؤلية كامله في تربيتهم_
_بطولة: عصام كفافى_
_عادل شعبان_
_سوسن بدر_


*مسلسل: وكالة عطية 2009*

_بطولة: مايا نصري_


*مسلسل: ونيس وأحفاده (ج6) 2009*

_بطولة: محمد صبحى_
_جميل راتب_
_يوسف داود_


*مسلسل: العيادة 2 – 2009*

_بطولة: بسمة_
_إدوارد_
_دنيا عبد العزيز_


*المسلسلات السورية*

*مسلسل باب الحارة 4 – 2009*

_بطولة: صباح الجزائري_
_وائل الشرف_
_ميلاد يوسف_
_سليم كلاس_


*مسلسل بيت جدي ج2 – 2009*

_بطولة: سامر المصري بدور أبو حجار_
_وفاء موصللي بدور ام عجاج_
_وائل شرف بدور عجاج_
_أناهيد فياض_
_سليم كلاس_


*مسلسل اهل الراية ج2 2009*

_بطولة: جمال سليمان_
_عباس النوري_


*مسلسل مرسوم عائلي 2009*

_ملخص القصة: سيدكوم ويتحدث في كل حلقة عن مشكلة عائليةمن خلال مجموعة الشخصيات المتواجده في هذا المكان .._
_بطولة: ايمن زيدان_
_سلمى المصري_
_شكران مرتجى_


*مسلسل صبايا 2009*

_ملخص القصة: يناقش عدة أفكار إشكالية أهمها “التحرر الملتزم”_
_بطولة: ديما بياعة_
_مها المصري_
_جيني اسبر_


*مسلسل: رجال الحسم 2009*

_ملخص القصة: تدور أحداث المسلسل حول مدرس شارك في حرب الجولان وأكتشف بعد رجوعه إلى قريته أن ألدته وأخيه قد استشهدوا فيقرر بعد ذلك الأنتقام من الذين عملوا ذلك بعملية فدائية في الأرض المحتله_
_بطولة: سليم صبرى_
_مايا نصري_
_باسل خياط_
_ميلاد يوسف_
_نادين نجيم_


*مسلسل سفر الحجارة 2009*

_ملخص القصة: المسلسل يروي قصة من أهم القصص التي عاشها شعبنا العربي و مازال يعيشها حتى اليوم و هي الإنتفاضة الفلسطينية (إنتفاضة الأقصى) و يصور الواقع الأليم الذي عاناه الشعب الفلسطيني في ذلك الوقت و عاناه أهالي الشهداء من فقدان فلذات أكبادهم في سبيل مقاومة الإحتلال._
_بطولة: وائل رمضان_
_فيلدا سمور_
_نادين_


*مسلسل زمن العار 2009*

_ملخص القصة: مسلسل “زمن العار” يتناول أزمة الطبقة الوسطى في سورية_
_بطولة: بسام كوسا_
_تيم حسن_
_ديما بياعة_
_منى واصف_


*مسلسل قاع المدينة 2009*

_بطولة: ايمن زيدان_
_جيني اسبر_
_خالد تاجا_
_منى واصف_
_باسم ياخور_


*مسلسل شتاء ساخن 2009*

_ملخص القصة: يعالج العمل مجموعة من القضايا الإشكالية في المجتمع انطلاقا من جريمة قتل تحدث بقصد السرقة حيث يتفجر الصراع بين أقطاب العصابة ومن خلالهم تتشعب الخطوط الدرامية لتتناول أموراً تتعلق بصراع يعيشه الابن الضابط لدى معرفه حقيقة والده السارق، وكيف تكون ردة فعل أب تفاجئه ابنته بالحقيقة فهي (متحولة جنسياً) وأجرت عملية لتصحح الحالة المرضية التي تعيشها وتتحول إلى ذكر ولكن هل سيتقبلها أهلها والمجتمع ؟ وهل ستتصرف كذكر ?_
_بطولة: عباس النورى_
_باسم ياخور_


*مسلسل: قلبي معكم 2009*

_ملخص القصة: تناول العمل ضمن إطار شفاف ورومانسي عالم اكتشاف العاطفة لدى مختلف الشخصيات انطلاقاً من طبيب جراح لديه مستشفى ورثها عن والده ، ومن خلال هذه المستشفى يتم التعرّف على شخصيات متنوعة (أطباء – ممرضات – عاملين) ومرضى قادمين للعلاج ومن خلالهم يتم استعراض المشكلات المتنوعة للناس من صحية ، تربوية ، اجتماعية، وعاطفية مروراً بالثقافية عن طريق رصد حياة و مصائر ومآسي وأفراح عديدة يعيشها الناس في فئاتهم الاجتماعية المختلقة_
_بطولة: عباس النوري_
_عبد المنعم عمايري_
_ضحى الدبس_


*مسلسل الدوامة ج2 2009*

_ملخص القصة: مسلسل “الدوامة”حكاية افتراضيه عن (رواية الضغينه والهوى) تتناول سنوات الطمع والكفاح والحب للشعوب العربية.. تدور أحداثها خلال السنوات الأولى من استقلال العالم العربي (1949-1951)، في محاولة لدراسة البنى الاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية والثقافية للمجتمع السوري خلال السنوات الأولى لفترة ما بعد الاستقلال، و كشف المحاولات الخارجية للسيطرة على ثروات البلاد العربية، وخاصة النفط، وتصدي الدول العربية مجتمعة لهذه المحاولات._
_بطولة: سلوم حداد بدور لضابط وهيب_
_أيمن زيدان بدور حسين طرواح_
_باسل خياط_


*المسلسلات الخليجية*

*أم سعف جت.كوم 2*

_يعود الجزء الثاني من «ام سعف جت.كوم 2»، وهو مسلسل كرتوني من 30 حلقة تمت زيادة مدة الحلقة من 5 دقائق الى 10 دقائق بناء على رغبة الجمهور ، الحلقات عبارة عن قضايا اجتماعية تتم معالجتها في قالب كوميدي مميز، كما أن الجزء الثاني يحتوي على رحلات عدة قامت بها السيدات الخمس، منها رحلة الى قطر والهند ولندن والإسكندرية وسورية والبحرين… المسلسل من بطولة الفنان الكبير طارق العلي وهيا الشعيبي وسماح ومجموعة كبيرة من الفنانين والفنانات، من إخراج جواد العلوي والمخرج المنفذ فهد الفلاح._


*طوّل بالك*

_كوميديا خليجية ساخرة كناية عن حلقات متنوّعة تطرح قضية جديدة في كل حلقة. تقدّم الحلقات نقداً ساخراً للقضايا الاجتماعية، السياسية والاقتصادية في المجتمعات الخليجية بشكل عام. ويتم طرح المواضيع بطريقة كوميدية تعكس الموقف بشكل كاريكاتوري وتقرّب المشاهد من القضية المطروحة بشكل مضحك وخفيف الظل دون إخفاء السخرية اللاذعة بين السطور. وتتميّز الحلقات بأغان كوميدية تسلط الضوء على القضية المتناولة في كل حلقة. بطولة: طارق العلي ونخبة من نجوم الكوميديا… تأليف: نوال الحشاش، جعفر رجب، أيمن الحبيل، طارق العلي._


*العقيد شمة*

_تعتمد فكرة مسلسل العقيد شمة على وجود الشرطة النسائية في احد المجتمعات الخليجية وهي الجهة المخولة بحفظ الامن والنظام في المجتمع، وما ينتج عن ذلك من مفارقات كوميدية مرحة وتدور الاحداث في احدى الكليات العسكرية النسائية والتي تخرج دفعات نسائية حسب مستويات رتبتهن والقطاعات التابعة لها من اقسام الشرطة، وفي الوقت نفسه تقوم رئيسة مديرية الشرطة بملاحقة احدى العصابات، وهو من بطولة الفنانة هدى الخطيب وسعاد علي وانتصار الشراح وهبة الدري اخراج ايمن عبيس تأليف سمير القلاف._


*الحب الكبير*

_ما يميز دورة قناة فنون لشهر رمضان هو تواجد الفنان الكبير عبدالحسين عبدالرضا بعمل ضخم ومميز هو مسلسل «الحب الكبير» ويجسد الفنان عبدالحسين دور ناظر مدرسة متقاعد يؤمن بضرورة تجديد التعليم ويؤيد الاختلاط ولكن ضمن اطار من الحشمة.والعمل من اخراج منير الزعبي وبطولة عبدالحسين عبدالرضا وبدرية احمد وتاليف طالب الدوس._


*موزة ولوزة*

_عمل اجتماعي كوميدي يعتمد بالدرجة الاولى على كوميديا الموقف وحيث يطرح العديد من المشكلات، اهمها الاحتواء الاسري والاحقاد والتنافس والطمع بين الاخوان عبر قصة اب يتزوج من ثلاث نساء احداهن والدة موزة والثانية والدة لوزة والثالثة فقيرة وهي ام مشعان، والمسلسل من بطولة احمد السلمان والهام الفضالة وهيا شعيبي وشجون ومن اخراج يوسف حمودة._


*الرهينة*

_الرهينة عمل يناقش بعض القضايا الواقعية، فهناك طبيب وزوجته وابنته الصغيرة يعيشون بسلام ويقوم الأبوان على تربية ابنتهم الا ان الظروف تلعب دورا وتجعلهما يغيران حياتهما ونظرتهما للمجتمع ويفقدان ثقتهما بمن حولهما، والعمل من اخراج احمد البيلي وتأليف ابراهيم الحربي وبطولة هدى حسين وابراهيم الحربي._


*تورا بورا*

_المسلسل الدرامي الجديد «تورا بورا»، وهو من تأليف الدكتور الأردني رياض السيف، وإخراج وليد العوضي، ويشاركه البطولة نخبة من الأسماء المعروفة منهم الفنان القدير سعد الفرج واسمهان توفيق وخالد امين وعبدالله الزيد وبعض الوجوه الجديدة.ومن المتوقع أن يعرض المسلسل في شهر رمضان المقبل، وهو من إنتاج وليد العوضي، وتدور قصته حول قضية «الإرهاب»، وتم تصوير العمل بين الكويت والمغرب وأفغانستان وبعض الدول العربية، وسيكون هذا المسلسل مختلفاً تماماً عن المسلسلات العربية والمحلية التي اعتاد عليها المشاهد، لأنه سيعتمد على المشاهد الحركية و «الأكشن» وليس على المشاهد الحوارية._


*نور عيني*

_المسلسل الدرامي «نور عيني» الذي يضم العديد من النجوم الفنية والذي يسلط الضوء على مواضيع عدة وخلال تصوير المسلسل تم اللقاء مع الفنان عبدالعزيز المسلم الذي تحدث بشكل شامل عن المسلسل من الناحية الفنية وقصة العمل بشكل موسع حيث تحدث قائلا: ان مسلسل «نور عيني» عمل كويتي خليجي يحمل موضوع جديد من نوعه في الدراما الكويتية حيث سيكون غنياً في مواضيع عدة لم تطرح من قبل وأتوقع له مشاهدة كبيرة بوجود مقومات تجعل العمل متميز عن الاعمال الباقية وتوافر أربعة كتاب._


*«منيرة»*

_تعود الاعمال التراثية في الكويت فى المسلسل التراثى «منيرة» وهو من اخراج المبدع محمد دحام الشمري وبطولة الفنان القطري غازي حسين والبحرينية فاطمة الحوسني وهيفاء حسين ومحمود بوشهري ونخبة من النجوم وهو عمل واقعي في كل شيء يحكي عن الماضي فى الكويت .وكذلك هناك قصة رومانسية قوية فى العمل بين «منيره» والذي تقوم بدورها الفنانة هيفاء حسين وبين «عبد الله» الذي يقوم بدوره محمود بوشهري وبعد قصة حب طويلة بينهما تتزوج شقيقه.وتم تصوير مشاهد هذا المسلسل في القرية التراثية في منطقة الوفرة الزراعية_


*عقاب 3*

_وبعد النجاح الذي حقق في السنوات الماضية يعود من جديد المسلسل البدوي «عقاب 3»وهو من تأليف وانتاج عبدالعزيز الطوالة. المسلسل يشهد مشاركة نخبة من ابرز الاسماء الخليجية مثل محمد الطويان الى جانب علي السبع، انتصار الشراح، عبير احمد، ومحمد العجيمي وعدد من الممثلين. يقع المسلسل في ثلاثين حلقة ومن المتوقع عرضه في رمضان في اكثر من محطة فضائية. وسبق للجزأين الأول والثاني من المسلسل ان حققا نجاحا كبيرا على مستوى الشاشة الخليجية._


*دمعة يتيم*

_وبعد سلسلة من النجاحات الكبيرة التي حققتها القديرة حياة الفهد تعود الى جمهورها بشكل جديد سيكون مفاجأة لهم حيث تجسد دور امرأة قاسية القلب لا تعرف الرحمة في تعاملاتها مع الأيتام وتستغلهم أبشع استغلال لتحقيق مصالح شخصية ، وهذه الشخصية تخالف تماما ما اعتادت الفهد تقديمه على الشاشة.والعمل من بطولة وتأليف الفنانة القديرة حياة الفهد ويشاركها في البطولة الفنانون على جمعة ، سعاد علي، منى شداد، صلاح الملا، هند البلوشي، مرام ، ونخبة كبيرة اخرى من الفنانين الشباب وهو من إخراج حسين ابل. والمقدمة الموسيقية غناء شيرين احمد والحان انور عبد الله وكلمات الشاعر عبد اللطيف البناي._


*آخر صفقة حب*

_يعود المخرج محمد دحام الشمري بمسلسل اخر صفقة حب والذي سيعرض على شاشة الوطن في رمضان القادم وهو عمل درامي يناقش قضايا اجتماعية ويتطرق لبعض الأمور السياسية وتدور أحداث العمل في قالب اجتماعي حول جمعة الذي يعمل موظفا بسفارة «الكويت» لدى لبنان أثناء الحرب اللبنانية عام1982م ، ويقرر العودة إلى الوطن مثقلا بجروحه، وتنتقل الأحداث الى فترة زمنية أخرى ، حيث يسافر سامي ابنه الأكبر الى لبنان بحثا عن المتعة وشاءت الأقدار ان تتعرض لبنان لهجوم إسرائيلي مما جعل سامي يحاول الهرب برا ناحية سورية،_


*ام البنات*

_وتعود الفنانة القديرة سعاد عبدالله بمسلسل درامي جديد تحت عنوان ام البنات ويشارك في بطولة هذا المسلسل الفنان خالد البريكي والفنانة الشابة فاطمة الصفي وشجون وحمد العماني بالاشتراك مع النجوم الكبار واخراج عارف الطويل ويحمل العمل طابعا اجتماعيا يقدم مشاكل الأسرة بقالب يمزج بين التراجيديا والكوميديا ويدخل في تفاصيل الحياة اليومية للبيت العربي والخليجي ، وتجسد الفنانة «سعاد عبد الله» دور أم لست بنات، كل واحدة منهن لها تفكيرها وعقليتها ومشاكلها الخاصة بها، ومن خلال تصاعد الأحداث يرسل العمل العديد من الرسائل الإنسانية والتربوية إلى الآباء والى الجيل الشاب. والعمل من تاليف الكاتبة الشابة «هبة مشاري حمادة» التي أجادت في الإمساك بنبض الهموم والهواجس الخاصة بالعائلة العربية و الخليجية مثل ماكتبت في نصيها السابقين «فضة قلبها أبيض» و«أبلة نورة»._


*رسائل من صدف*

_المسلسل الخليجي الجديد (رسائل من صدف) مسلسل درامي سيعرض على قناة الراي من بطولة الفنانين غانم الصالح، جاسم النبهان، لمياء طارق وعبير أحمد. وتدور أحداثه في إطار اجتماعي يتناول قضايا العنوسة والترابط الأسري وتباين الطبقات الاجتماعية التي ظهرت في العصر الحالي.وتستمر احداث القصة حول ثلاثة شبان يعيشون فترة صداقة منذ الصغر الى ان يمتد بهم العمر ويفترقون ومن ثم يجمعهم الزمن الى خط سير القصة .والمسلسل سيصور على مراحل متعددة من العمر._

----------


## ابو عوده

اف كم مسلسل ؟؟؟
الواحد اذا بدو يتابعهم كلهم ما بصلي ولا ركعه برمضان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## down to you

مسلسل باب الحارة 4 – 2009

بطولة: صباح الجزائري
وائل الشرف
ميلاد يوسف
سليم كلاس
 :SnipeR (62): 


مشكور

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
إن شاء الله ما بشوف ولا واحد  :SnipeR (30): 
جكاره بلي بعملوا هالمسلسلات ... بلكي تركوا هالشهر بحاله إشوي  :SnipeR (30): 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

_مسلسل اهل الراية ج2 2009

بطولة: جمال سليمان_
_عباس النوري_



_مسلسل صبايا 2009

ملخص القصة: يناقش عدة أفكار إشكالية أهمها “التحرر الملتزم”_
_بطولة: ديما بياعة_
_مها المصري_
_جيني اسبر_

_ 
مسلسل باب الحارة 4 – 2009

بطولة: صباح الجزائري
وائل الشرف
ميلاد يوسف
سليم كلاس


مسلسل بيت جدي ج2 – 2009

بطولة: سامر المصري بدور أبو حجار
وفاء موصللي بدور ام عجاج
وائل شرف بدور عجاج
أناهيد فياض
سليم كلاس









__ 
_

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

احلى اشي

صبايا 

باب الحاره

زمن العار

وقاع المدينه

بسسسسسسسسسسسسس

 :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------

